# Must Read!



## redraider2301 (Nov 29, 2008)

I couldn't think of where else to post this besides here, because this essay really gets you fired up and angry with our governments and stupid side-show groups that only care about their agenda and not the people's liberty. This is a must read for any person who smokes Tobacco of any kind. It is a little long, but very informative and well worth the read - I have done some follow up research before I decided to post this. This is the link http://www.joejackson.com/pdf/5smokingpdf_jj_smoke_lies.pdf and I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

-BOTL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I remember reading this some months ago but it does ring true even today. I appreciated Mr. Jacksons music back in the day and appreciate his message even more. our civil libertys are being eroded at such an alarming rate that we are actually being de-sensitized about them. It is being disguised as "this is what's good for us" and we stand there with our hands at our sides nodding in approval or just going,,,"yup yup."

I fear that if we don't start taking issue with these things and stand up for what we believe en masse we will be losing a lot more freedoms. At 55 years of age I am thinking that what this nation worked so hard to achieve in their freedoms will turn into a Roman Empire history lesson. Rome burned and was destroyed when they thought that they were at their strongest. Those who don't remember their history are doomed to repeat,,where did we hear that from?


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Excellent read. I've saved it to read again later.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

read that a couple of months ago. good read


----------

